

Trying out Windows on Amazon - bdfh42
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/10/23/windowsOnAmazon.html

======
petercooper
Winer says: "I haven't used a command line since I left MS-DOS in the early
90s."

Seriously? I can't even imagine how you could get by on a UNIX or OS X as a
professional developer without using a command line at least occasionally.
Does he really only use Windows?

~~~
shadytrees
Whenever he has a problem that can't be solved by a GUI, he just blogs really,
really hard at it until the computer gives up and does whatever he wants out
of sheer embarrassment.

